# Pink TTR



## mattyherts (Jul 6, 2009)

Had to share this, waiting at roundabout to join the A414 this morning in Hertfordshire and a Pink, yes Pink MKII TTR pulled out in front of me 

Couldn't beleive my eyes


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

Lets just hope it wasnt a guy driving it..


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

It wasn't lady penelope was it?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

My daughter has been after that car for a while.
And yes she is a Lady Penelope.


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

I saw one a couple of months ago [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Google image search is a wonderful thing. Here's a TTC in pink:
















Looks very much like Crawley Audi, as I was in there just the other day. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

MK2 Hairdresser :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mattyherts (Jul 6, 2009)

Soo much worse than that one, deep pink!

Camera is now in the car and I'll take a pic when spotted next!


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

This may be pinker, and it's a TTR too:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

pcbbc said:


> This may be pinker, and it's a TTR too:


Also has a TTF number plate... I think it's KMPowell's


----------



## mattyherts (Jul 6, 2009)

That's it (or the colour) although on dull day looks alot darker...


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

F*** I spec'd the wrong colour


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

The thing that gets me is the person who spec'ed it paid at least £1665 (or £2,350 if it is a custom colour) for the privilege.
They must have really liked it...


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

pcbbc said:


> Google image search is a wonderful thing. Here's a TTC in pink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep...thats Crawley Audi


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 17, 2005)

blasphemy


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

pcbbc said:


> Google image search is a wonderful thing. Here's a TTC in pink:


That is soooooooooooo unbelievably camp it's unreal!

Does it come with poof lanterns? :lol:


----------



## MaybeTT (May 8, 2004)

pcbbc said:


> This may be pinker, and it's a TTR too:


Call me barking, but I really like the darker pink 8) The pale pink, however, is gross!

BTW, I am female 

Don't think my OH would like me to have a pink car as he'd never drive it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

The darker one is much nicer. Darken it right up to a metallic raspberry colour though and then it'd be an excellent colour and not girly 8)


----------



## 111laz111 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's taken us all these years to banish the stigma of the TT being a hairdressers car and now look - someone get round there with a can of paint quickly.


----------

